# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  response.setHeader("Content-Type", "application/pdf") renvoie la valeur null

## BILANGA

Bonjour,

En fait, je voudrais crer un Schedule task qui ne gnre un tat pdf. Le premier problme tait de retrouv le chemin de l'tat avec getPath() a t rsolu, le second problme est comme je l'ai intitul *response.setHeader("Content-Type", "application/pdf");* me renvoi la valeur null.

voici mon code
*SendMessage.java*



```

```

Et le fichier *ServletContextListner.java*


```

```

Merci

----------


## Logan Mauzaize

setHeader ne renvoie pas de valeur ...

----------


## freddou17

Salut,



```

```

++

----------


## tchize_

Tche planifie <--> servletresponse, je suis le seul que ca choque? C'est quoi ce job, il est excut comment.

----------


## Logan Mauzaize

C'est vrai que ca ressemble beaucoup  du Quartz ... Aprs il est toujours possible de faire l'asynchrone.

D'ailleurs HttpServletResponse n'implmente pas non plus ServletContext (cf. 1e ligne de la mthode createPdfRendezvous)

----------

